# New Horse Oil Paintings - Comments wanted.



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

I love 'em! You're very talented!


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

wow they are excellent!!!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

What has happened with to the nose of the horse of Bonapart? :lol: 
I really liked the first painting! Nice! Keep up the *GOOD* work! 8)


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow those are really really good! what's your major in collage?


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think they're great!!!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww yea these are realy kool, The second ones ace but I love the first one, very cute!  Wish I could paint...All I do are scetches and the two on here arent exactly amazing hehe. Well done :wink:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

How large are these paintings? Does anyone know?


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

DutchHorse said:


> How large are these paintings? Does anyone know?


The real size of the napoleon painting is about 10 ft high by 6 ft wide. The one I did is about 2 ft by 1.5 ft. And as to what happend to it, I am not finished. It is still a work in progress. I probably won't get around to finishing it untill christmas as I am a college student and very busy. 
The one I did of Foxfire is only 8" high by 6" wide.


----------

